# P2NP from Syrup



## Susi81 (Sep 25, 2022)

Hallo zusammen
When i want to use this for amphetamin synthesis, how can i use it?
There is p2np an aquerus solition inside.
Im Synthesevideo werden 10 g P2NP mit Alkohol verwendet.
So when i use 2 bottles of this syrup i have 10g of P2NP. But what about the 200ml of aquerus solution? How can i handle them?
thx for help


----------



## KokosDreams

People will understand you better when you write 100% on english 

Crazy, that there is P2NP inside, are you sure it is 1-phenyl-2-nitropropene CAS: 705-60-2?


----------



## Susi81

OH Shit my phone corrected it itself into german. The text can be seen in english right?
Yes it is P2PN, it helps dogs with incontinence, but you can only get it from a vet!
How can i use it when there is 200 ml aquerus solution mixed with 10g p2np?
in the video they use 10g P2NP, so how can i handle the 200ml of aquerus solution? 



KokosDreams said:


> People will understand you better when you write 100% on english
> 
> Crazy, that there is P2NP inside, are you sure it is 1-phenyl-2-nitropropene CAS: 705-60-2?



KokosDreams


----------



## KokosDreams

Susi81 said:


> OH Shit my phone corrected it itself into german. The text can be seen in english right?
> Yes it is P2PN, it helps dogs with incontinence, but you can only get it from a vet!
> How can i use it when there is 200 ml aquerus solution mixed with 10g p2np?
> in the video they use 10g P2NP, so how can i handle the 200ml of aquerus solution?



Susi81I can not help you there but I thought it's very interesting to hear about how P2NP is actually used in the pharma industrie besides aderall. Thanks for sharing


----------



## ChingShih

This is not P2NP!

Read again the label on the product you posted properly


----------



## KokosDreams

ChingShih said:


> This is not P2NP!
> 
> Read again the label on the product you posted properly



ChingShihThat's what I thought too, it just sounds similar.

But it lowkey made sense that an amphetamine like product might help with incontinence haha


----------

